# Would love to meet new people who havn't time traveled



## Johnny cypher (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey guys, I time traveled in previous games.

No judgement but I feel like it kinda ruins the magic and wanting to meet people who are taking island life nice n slow. Whos down with that? Would like people to send letters too and chat at campfires with


----------



## rnochi (Mar 22, 2020)

hey! i'm a previous time traveler as well, but i decided that for this game i would be taking it nice and slow  i'm really enjoying it so far and i love the feeling of anticipation knowing what's going to happen once the new day rolls over


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello! 
Previous time traveller also here. Frankly I love the slow life on my island. Opening up the game every morning just feels much more exciting now and actually having to wait for the things you order or for things to be constructed just feels much more real and like it has an impact on your island life. I'm v happy to see others deciding and feeling the same about this


----------



## Johnny cypher (Mar 22, 2020)

Can I add you guys??


----------



## ACMagic132 (Mar 22, 2020)

hey! i also don't time travel and prefer to take the game as it comes everyday  can i add you?


----------



## rnochi (Mar 22, 2020)

sure! go ahead  feel free to add me on discord xireu#4200 if you're on there as well~ im much more active there but i check here frequently too

my fc is 2375-9998-5772


----------



## Johnny cypher (Mar 22, 2020)

My friend code is 5373-2371-2823

Whats the best way to let people on your friends list know that your gates open???


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 22, 2020)

You guys can add me too! I don't time travel and really like not having my experience spoiled yet 

Coming week I will be on and off a lot!
I'm from Europe btw, so keep that in mind regarding the timezone


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Mar 22, 2020)

Sure thing! You guys can add me and message me on here or on discord - mona#2272
my fc: 4103-3887-5023


----------



## Wickel (Mar 22, 2020)

Feel free to add me! I don't TT


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 22, 2020)

I live in the S. Hemisphere and haven't time traveled! PM me if you would like to visit/friend request me ^-^


----------



## Seble (Mar 22, 2020)

I’ve been finding way too much stuff to do every day so I’m not time traveling. Anybody who wants to can add me. I’m going to try to have my gates open when I’m not going on mystery tours or checking out other people’s islands.


----------



## Gigiopo (Mar 22, 2020)

I think time traveling ruins the pace of the game, so I am not doing that, and there's a lot of stuff to do even on early game, so yeah fell free to add me guys! I am working hard on my island, but I never plan to time travel at all.


----------



## teanopi (Mar 22, 2020)

Added everyone! I won't be time traveling at all.
Northern Hemisphere, time zone is EDT (EST). 

Feel free to add me! ^^


----------



## Weyu (Mar 22, 2020)

Timeskipping have always ruined it for me in previous games so I'm gonna avoid any TT this time around. 

Feel free to add me, Switch code is in the sidebar. Northern hemisphere; GMT+1.


----------



## cleversarah198 (Mar 22, 2020)

Previous time traveller because I was an impatient kid when I started playing who didn't understand the game! Nothing against time travellers, but it ruins it for me. I like to take thing slow and play the game the way it was intended - there's plenty to do. Will add people when I get a moment. Feel free to add me. Here's a link to a discord server I've made for non time travellers, let's keep it small so it's not too crowded (8-15 ish people?) With being stuck at home at the moment as many people are I'd love to voice chat with some people and get to know each other whilst we play ACNH together. https://discord.gg/sAXrjz

Time zone = GMT, in the northern hemisphere (live in the UK). I don't usually play very late at night/very very early in the morning but I'm on throughout the day quite a lot especially Saturdays. 

I'm mostly looking for people who want to voice chat as the in-game texting is very tedious and annoying (but it's ok if you don't want to!)


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't think I've ever TT'd in my life!!  Other than to travel to the correct time, that is! <3 It's nice taking it slow paced though the first day I really did want to skip ahead!


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't time travel and would like more friends to play with. :3


----------



## MardyBum (Mar 22, 2020)

Hello all! I will not be time traveling in this game. Have really been enjoying the slow life and more importantly each reward is more rewarding when no time travel is done.
I'd love to add all of you!
Playing on the West coast, PST

My FC is 6162-4424-4918
Feel free to add me


----------



## Stereokay (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd love to play alongside people on the same timeline and check in. I'm on the west coast. Usually I hop online around the different periods each day. There's apples and oranges in it, for it what it's worth!

My friend code is SW-4346-9420-4426.
Jump on the little Discord for this group if you would like to voice chat! https://discord.gg/sAXrjz


----------



## FaerieRose (Mar 23, 2020)

Playing on the west coast throughout the day. Pears for my native fruit. Drop on by.

No TT or duping, please.


----------



## PizzaBabies (Apr 2, 2020)

*I joined this forum to find this thread*

I am a brand new player jumping on the hype train I suppose, but regardless I am really falling in love with this game.. I am a big fan of the intended pacing, the daily changes that open up the possibilities of what you will experience, and the over all aesthetic. I appreciate the opportunity to flex creativity and design in such a casual way. I dont really have any friends playing this game, and everything I see online is tainting the feelings of achievement that each day brings. I started playing last week a little later than most who picked it up the day it came out but I havent been able to put it down. It seems day to day players are in the minority based on the lengths and numerous searches I had to do to find this thread.. So ultimately Im just looking for people to go on this journey with because the game is designed for it and I am feeling the gap; feeling like a mad man asking my wife to check out this fish I caught or giving her a tour of my house in a video game.. doesnt really translate to anyone who doesnt play. 

Im not 100 on etiquette so please educate if you have things you do or dont approve of. Thanks!


----------

